# UberPool request out of Sg airport



## ubernopool (Sep 5, 2017)

To all uber driver that is still not aware of flat pool fair out of airport to any destinations.
Uber pool out of Sg airport is a flat fare of 10$ to whatever destination. Those near airport will not take pool as they will pay also around 10$ to tampines pasir ris simei etc.
It is those that stay in Jurong, woodland Yishun, choa chu kang n etc that will book pool. Taxi from cos chu kang cost around 42$ butt pool only 10$ and after 30% uber comm you get 7$.
If you want to subsidies yr rider it is your own choice. If you take the order by mistake then just wait for the rider to cancel the rides.... you may want to take a rest and have a cup of coffee....
One rider even brag that she live in tama jurong 38 KM away from Airport and only pay 10$ each time she take a ride back home.... Driver getting paid 7-8$ for 38KM. Do you want to take such a ride.... it is your own choice.....
All airport outbound rides only have additional 1.50$ extra and no sur- charge at all hours......


----------

